# Humans who have cats and kittens on personality cafe



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

The Thief said:


> 2 of my younger cats are not ok with strangers and will hide when anyone comes into the house. the older ones (8 y/o, 5 y/o) are basically whores for anyone who comes in.





cugelman said:


> Kittenball used to like to be pet, but could turn on the petter at the blink of an eye.





Hellena Handbasket said:


> They're sisters from the same litter. They are really close(they are actually asleep together right now), so I just attribute it to personality differences.


Or it could be that one sister got more exposure to humans? Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I don't have a cat...I feel left out. :'(


----------



## BlackLeopard (Jul 24, 2017)

My cat isn't fond of strangers, but she'll tolerate them. She prefers family members; mostly women though. Of course, she likes me the most She's not a big fan of men, and I don't know if that's because they're too forward or what. She really likes her space. :kitteh:


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

My cat likes being stroked by me mostly. He's really afraid of men (especially Black men) and I think that has something to with his previous owner. If you come around often and he likes you, he'll be glad to have someone else spoiling him. If you're a stranger, then he runs back to my apartment and hides under my couch.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I don't have a cat...I feel left out. :'(


I don't either - you're not alone.


* *




WE ARE A LOAN :tongue:






BlackLeopard said:


> My cat isn't fond of strangers, but she'll tolerate them. She prefers family members; mostly women though. Of course, she likes me the most She's not a big fan of men, and I don't know if that's because they're too forward or what. She really likes her space. :kitteh:


Aww. What's her name?



ponpiri said:


> My cat likes being stroked by me mostly. He's really afraid of men (especially Black men) and I think that has something to with his previous owner. If you come around often and he likes you, he'll be glad to have someone else spoiling him. If you're a stranger, then he runs back to my apartment and hides under my couch.


You may have to get a professional, like a cat behaviourist/psychologist, to work with him and use exposure therapy, to reduce/eliminate his phobia of men. I hope he gets better soon though :kitteh:


----------



## BlackLeopard (Jul 24, 2017)

Her name is Yuki (adopted her from my local shelter) She's a short hair, and she's black as night. Her fur is velvety and soft to the touch. As for age, she's a little over a year old. She's also super cuddly, and rambunctious (LOVES catnip). :laughing:


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

BlackLeopard said:


> Her name is Yuki (adopted her from my local shelter) She's a short hair, and she's black as night. Her fur is velvety and soft to the touch. As for age, she's a little over a year old. She's also super cuddly, and rambunctious (LOVES catnip). :laughing:


AWWWW! :kitteh: She sounds so cute! I would love to meet her someday!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Yes, he loves being petted by everyone generally (he and his brother used to sit by the front gate to have passersby pet them). It's funny because when he was little he would only be happy with me stroking him!


----------



## BlackLeopard (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you!! She'd really like you! At some point, I'm going to post a picture of her on here in the pets forum (so you'll kind of get to meet her)


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

BlackLeopard said:


> Thank you!! She'd really like you! At some point, I'm going to post a picture of her on here in the pets forum (so you'll kind of get to meet her)


Please tag me in that post since I want to see her! :kitteh:



owlet said:


> Yes, he loves being petted by everyone generally (he and his brother used to sit by the front gate to have passersby pet them). It's funny because when he was little he would only be happy with me stroking him!


Aww... I guess that's the joy of kittens growing up!


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

Now wait just a second, why are humans the only ones that are allowed to answer ?


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Ky0shi said:


> Now wait just a second, why are humans the only ones that are allowed to answer ?


Oh sorry, I should have known since I am a kitten, but if you are a cat then you can answer, or get your human to post their opinion on this topic. (If you have a human). :kitteh:


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

Okay, thank you for the clarification. I am in fact a cat, and I will ask my owner to respond to the poll honestly.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Aww... I guess that's the joy of kittens growing up!


Yes  He has a lot of confidence with people now!


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Ky0shi said:


> Okay, thank you for the clarification. I am in fact a cat, and I will ask my owner to respond to the poll honestly.
> 
> View attachment 701666


Thanks for contributing to the thread. Have you voted on the poll, and when do you think you will get your owner to do that?


* *




I will give you free cat treats if you do so. Do you like dreamies? 
* *




Also, I agree, no one knows whether you are a cat, a dog, a snake or a leopard on the internet, and that is the beauty of the hidden diversity on the internet.









owlet said:


> Yes  He has a lot of confidence with people now!


Aww. I hope his confidence continues to grow, and he continues to take up the amount of space in the room that he deserves. :kitteh: <3<3<3


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Thanks for contributing to the thread. Have you voted on the poll, and when do you think you will get your owner to do that?
> 
> 
> * *
> ...



Unfortunatly I don't actually have a cat. But I did vote on the poll using answers that apply to my friends cat preferences. Her cat is friendly and loves being stroked by everyone except for little kids. Whenever kids are in the house she hides and refuses to come out.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Ky0shi said:


> Unfortunatly I don't actually have a cat. But I did vote on the poll using answers that apply to my friends cat preferences. Her cat is friendly and loves being stroked by everyone except for little kids. Whenever kids are in the house she hides and refuses to come out.


That's understandable when it comes to kids - they bring too much energy to the environment and some cats don't like that!


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

me every time I see this thread title on the main page:
"kittens?!!?! kittens!!!! _must click, cannot resist clicking_"

me 2 seconds later:
"oh wait I already clicked on this"


----------



## Dissenter (Jul 31, 2017)

Me, me! :kitteh:


----------

